# Green Dot of Death Strikes Again!!



## Cedarridge Tomcat (Feb 26, 2015)

This is my son, Cody, he's blind, but we don't let that stop us from hunting!!  With a green laser attacked to his rifle, I can assist him w/shot placement.  It's not the easiest way to hunt, but w/patience, and timing, success is sweet!!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Man... That is too cool! Congrats to you both. Awesome job.. Sir.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 26, 2015)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 27, 2015)

Cody is truly blessed to have you as his father,Paul.
Congratulations on the deer,and I hope yall get a turkey this year! God bless you both.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 27, 2015)

That is absolutely fantastic - Congratulations to you both!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 27, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 27, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> That is AWESOME!


We have one guy using this now at the OWL deer hunts. Maybe Arrow Flinger here can get you and your son to one this year. It's been interesting telling the story about helping a blind man get his gun sighted in. Then when you get to tell folks that he killed a deer is even more interesting. Where there is a will there is a way and we all must adapt and overcome one way or the other. Tell your son congrats.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Man that is freakin awesome.  Way to get it done!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 1, 2015)

Holy cow! Congrats!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2015)

How amazing !!!!! I commend you for your patience and I commend your son for not quitting!!


----------



## Cedarridge Tomcat (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you all so much for the nice comments!!  If anybody out there has any questions about the green laser, please send me a pm, and I'll be glad to get back to you.  Cody and I are looking forward to turkey season....he got one a few yrs back but its time for another one!!


----------



## Duff (Mar 2, 2015)

That is awesome Mr Tomcat!

My nephew is blind and he loves to go turkey hunting with me. Can't wait for this spring!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 5, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 6, 2015)

Cedarridge Tomcat said:


> Thank you all so much for the nice comments!!  If anybody out there has any questions about the green laser, please send me a pm, and I'll be glad to get back to you.  Cody and I are looking forward to turkey season....he got one a few yrs back but its time for another one!!



Are y'all interested in a Fishing trip?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831337


----------



## cherokee charlie (Mar 8, 2015)

*none*

Only a father--------


----------



## Cedarridge Tomcat (Mar 11, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Are y'all interested in a Fishing trip?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831337



Thanks for the invite, but I'm on-call that weekend!!  Hope you have a great turnout and the fish do their part.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 12, 2015)

That's awesome I have a good friend in Kentucky that runs a camp for blind and disabled it is free of charge great deer and turkey hunting. Oh and he is blind himself shoot me a pm if interested and I will give you his concert info


----------

